# Ganado Lake- Navajo Reservation, AZ



## fishingfoolBG

Hey everyone, hope everyone is enjoying the late spring and summer fishing. I finally had time to get out and do some fishing. I found a lake that is about 40 miles away and holds a nice population of LM bass. I got out to the lake around 8:30 AM and fished till about 1. The bass were active on the surface all morning and caught about 20 LM on top water, I was throwing a popper at first till I lost on a tree branch then switched to a white buzz bait. They were nailing it as soon as it hit the water and would get 2 or three blowups on one cast. This lake doesn't get much pressure and the bass seemed easy to catch. I landed two that were around 16-17in and the others were around 10in. I had a huge hit on the buzz bait but didnt get a good hook set. Hopefully ill be able to get out later this week and go after some trout on the fly rod. Had a great time out and was happy to land my first fish in AZ. Here are some pics FFBG


----------



## saugeye2

great lookin lake, sounds like a blast, 20 on top. congrats


----------

